# What is the actual point of poly bags?



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

This is a serious question.
I'm just curious what the point in using poly bags for shipping shirts is? 

Thanks!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Makes your product look a little more professional. 

Personally, I don't care for them.


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

selanac said:


> Makes your product look a little more professional.
> 
> Personally, I don't care for them.


Ya, that's why I was asking.
Honestly, when I see a shirt in a poly bag I get the exact opposite feeling of quality.

There are a lot of other/better ways to present a product in a package I feel like.

Just curious if it "preserved" the shirt or something weird I was missing


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I think they are good for storage. 

Sent from my LG-P925 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

If I didn't polybag my tees they would get dirty in the warehouse.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Re: What is the actual point of poly bags?*



dptk said:


> If I didn't polybag my tees they would get dirty in the warehouse.


I just want enough tees to need a warehouse. 

Sent from my LG-P925 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

You may or may not like polybags but it is not you that is buying them. I have a t-shirt line that I package in polybags. When I send a sample to a prospective retailer, it is one the first things they mention when I call the back. The bags make a good impression that you are professional and care about the product you are selling. In addition, it help keep the shirt clean and prevent damage during shipping. With so many people making and selling shirts its good to be able to set yourself apart from everyone else.


----------



## kris1 (Mar 1, 2013)

You can use paper bag also.


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

rlaubert said:


> You may or may not like polybags but it is not you that is buying them. I have a t-shirt line that I package in polybags. When I send a sample to a prospective retailer, it is one the first things they mention when I call the back. The bags make a good impression that you are professional and care about the product you are selling. In addition, it help keep the shirt clean and prevent damage during shipping. With so many people making and selling shirts its good to be able to set yourself apart from everyone else.


This is exactly why I don't like them. Everyone uses them. You're not setting yourself apart by using them in my opinion.
When I buy a shirt and it comes in a polybag it's a turnoff for me.

I'm not saying have an unprotected shirt...but there are other ways to package it that are unique.

I was just curious if the polybag had some quality other than protecting that shirt that I didn't know about for some reason


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

we use poly bags for everything we sell. it presents itself better and keeps the shirts clean. also easier for inventory counts without refolding ^^


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can also put them in Gift Boxes.


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

selanac said:


> You can also put them in Gift Boxes.


I'm thinking of wrapping them in paper


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Like wrapping paper, or butcher paper?


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

capnb said:


> This is exactly why I don't like them. Everyone uses them. You're not setting yourself apart by using them in my opinion.
> When I buy a shirt and it comes in a polybag it's a turnoff for me.
> 
> I'm not saying have an unprotected shirt...but there are other ways to package it that are unique.
> ...


Another point you might want to think of... IF everyone is using them then there is a good reason for it. Because it is a turn off for you does it mean the rest of us are wrong? 

We each build our businesses as we see it best. If polybags present a better image, keep the clothes cleaner, make it easier to count and are perceived by the customer as a higher class item, what other reasons do you want? Or perhaps you are just looking for support for not using them yourself. But it is your business, run it how you want and may your business grow and prosper.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

His point was, is it used for something else. He's entitled to choose. 

Also, not everyone here does online t-shirts or store front stock t-shirts. Many of us are screen printers.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't use them cause I'm a printer, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't if I had stock lying around. 

Sent from my LG-P925 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

rlaubert said:


> Another point you might want to think of... IF everyone is using them then there is a good reason for it. Because it is a turn off for you does it mean the rest of us are wrong?
> 
> We each build our businesses as we see it best. If polybags present a better image, keep the clothes cleaner, make it easier to count and are perceived by the customer as a higher class item, what other reasons do you want? Or perhaps you are just looking for support for not using them yourself. But it is your business, run it how you want and may your business grow and prosper.


Somebody's attached to their polybags haha.
It's all opinion that "polybags present a better image, keep the clothes cleaner, make it easier to count and are perceived by the customer as a higher class item" 

I wasn't asking whether they presented a better image, I asked if there was a purpose that I was missing other than the obvious ones.
Why would I need support for not using them? That makes no sense. I'm going to do what I want whether you approve of polybags or not..

The branding for a the company I'm launching doesn't lend itself to polybags, that's why I was just making sure there wasn't something I was missing before making the decision to not use them.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

I wouldn't say attached. They are a pain to use. Haven't figured out a quick and easy way to fold the shirts and get them into the bags.

After a couple of my wholesale customers asked about them I decided to give it a try. But branding is important. 

I saw in a post above that you are thinking of wrapping your shirts. What kind of wrapping? Will you be putting your logo etc on the wrapping? That would be a great way to help brand the products.


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

rlaubert said:


> I wouldn't say attached. They are a pain to use. Haven't figured out a quick and easy way to fold the shirts and get them into the bags.
> 
> After a couple of my wholesale customers asked about them I decided to give it a try. But branding is important.
> 
> I saw in a post above that you are thinking of wrapping your shirts. What kind of wrapping? Will you be putting your logo etc on the wrapping? That would be a great way to help brand the products.


I was thinking either classic kraft/brown wrapping paper or possibly some of that octagon holed packing paper (to do something more unique and to protect the shirt).
I would print or stamp the wrapping.

It just goes better with what my branding is.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds cool. Have you looked into the cost and time it will take? I was surprised at the added cost of folding the shirt and bagging it. Added almost as much as pretreating a dark shirt.

Being able to put the logo on the packaging is a really neat idea.


----------



## Gr8Tees (Nov 5, 2012)

Polybags are a cheap way of making your products look professional while keeping them clean & waterproof during storage and when on transit to a customer. They also keep any additional paperwork together with the t-shirt and separate from any other design. Do not even consider sending a t-shirt out without a bag or some sort of packaging, IT WILL PUT THE CUSTOMER OFF and give them an opportunity to complain, it was wet or dirty when received. There are lots of ways to package a t-shirt but it will eat into your profits, 99% of customers will be happy with a clear bag.

Thanks


----------

